# Stanford creates new solar-thermal energy technology



## rillip3 (Jun 19, 2009)

See the full article here:

http://www.popsci.com/science/artic...olar-cells-convert-light-and-heat-electricity

New (to solar panels) materials harvest waste heat, making them up to 60% efficient. The researchers say that even increasing efficiency to 30% brings it in line with the price of oil.


----------

